# How to turn of traction control?



## Trizzy_96 (Sep 15, 2017)

In order to turn of traction control do i need to buy the button that goes infront of the gear shift? I understand my car came without one but is there a way to buy one aftermarket and wire it to the cars ecu?


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Trizzy_96 said:


> In order to turn of traction control do i need to buy the button that goes infront of the gear shift? I understand my car came without one but is there a way to buy one aftermarket and wire it to the cars ecu?


You need to buy the kit with the butto and wiring


----------



## SteppenWolf777 (Jul 27, 2019)

You can get it from ecs tuning.you can turn off the traction control in jetta.but it will automatically turn on.turn on the hazard warning ,put the car in ignition and push the accelerator pedal 5times.you can use this feature when you are driving in snow.


----------

